# utility trailer, wood vs. metal floor?



## Buckbuster

Which is all around best, wood or steel mesh? We will be hauling around 1000 lbs. most of the time. Will the steel mesh start sagging? I am talking about a 5x10 trailer.


----------



## M80

1,000 pds isn't that much.  It depends on your runners(Braces) underneath the main weight.  Example, If you have a 4-wheeler you would want your load bearing braces where your tires meet the trailer especially on the ramp where you drive up.  If your braces run across the trailer and you use a good 11 gauge expanded metal you should be fine.


----------



## Hut2

I've got treated 2x6's on my 5x10 & they suit me well.


----------



## Backlasher82

I used treated 5/4 on the floor and sides of my 5x10 and cut a couple more to close in the back so I can haul gravel, sand or such. A little less weight than 2x and over a ton is no problem.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*I've had both*

thru the years.  Currently have wood, but I will say the metal is easier to clean off MUD if your 4 wheelers track alot of mud onto the trailer.  Just falls thru the mesh.  Either works for me.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I have had a mesh bottom trailer for 6 yrs...I haul ATVs and TONS
of firewood..Mesh does sag a bit, but it does not bother me....
Lots lighter to move around by hand to hook up....
I too have had both mesh bottom and wood and prefer mesh 100% over wood bottom..


----------



## Buckbuster

I am going to by a bigger trailer to replace my 5x10 and can't decide on wood floor or metal.


----------



## Tank1202

I went with the wood, just because you never know what you might need to haul with it.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

my metal floor atv trailer serves me well.... because that is all I use it for. It has sagged much. The welds at the edges of the expanded metal have almost all broken loose. But it is very light, which I like for moving around. An all purpose trailer would probably be best in wood


----------



## Killdee

I guess if you ever needed to haul gravel, dirt, sand, compost, or mulch like I do a wood floor would be better.


----------



## 300 Mag

With mesh you'll get a lot more road debris/grim on whatever you are hauling get compared to a wood floor.  

Just my .02.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Wood floor.


----------



## au7126

Metal mesh with sheet of exterior plywood works great. The best of both worlds and protects the metal with a load on it


----------



## T-N-T

My dads is metal and has big dents and broken welds.
I have wood with a few scratches.

Scratches don't effect what I can haul and where I can load it.


----------



## bulldawgborn

My dad and I use to haul our bikes on a metal utility trailer.  The mesh did start to sag, causing alot of headaches with trying to keep the motorcycles cinched down properly.  We would get up tight, but eventually the forks would start bouncing with the trailer and loosen up.

Bought one with a wood floor and haven't experienced the problem any more.


----------



## T-N-T

I was thinking about this today at work
Its not about babying your trailer and being careful not to dent it.  ITs about your load bouncing and causing dents.  Pot holes and bridges will cause your load to pound the mesh and make saggy dents and tears.


----------



## Lilly001

Wood is more durable unless you use a heavier mesh than typical in small trailers. It's also easier to replace without special equipment.


----------



## deadend

Get a wood floor Harley.  I hate expanded metal floors.


----------



## lagrangedave

Mine has solid metal floor and sides come up about 16". Lighter than wood but makes it easy to haul sand, dirt, or gravel. No road grime either.


----------

